# Fifa09 Demo Download Now!



## shk021051 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fifa09 Demo Download Now!
here:
http://allshares.ge/download.php?id=03C148DF18
700 MB


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

it's not bad, but why there's no gamepad in the config?  who plays a sport game with keyboard and mouse?  it definitely has nextgen graphics, but still the crappy gameplay.  i can't wait for pes 2009.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Just download it from here http://files.filefront.com/FIFA+09+Demo/;11753986;/fileinfo.html

Its faster and for some reason its 1GB meaning it has more stuff I suppose.


----------



## choppy (Sep 11, 2008)

lets be honest, why continue to make this game year in-year out when it doesnt even come close to the gameplay of PES


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

surprising ea got some fans.  the debate can also get pretty intense between fifa and pes.  i think pes 2009 will be awesome.  i've been playing as fc barcelona in pes 2008 for 3 seasons.  i can't get enough of pes.  i started out with fifa back in the sega genesis days, man the memories.  when ea turned fifa into 3d, it was downhill since.  after playing pes, fifa feels like playing football with robots.  the gameplay is horrid and the animation is so stiff.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

how are the graphics this year ? like x360 version ?


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

which game are you referring to?  fifa or pes?  if fifa 09, then yes it's nextgen graphics.  i'm sure pes 09 will have nextgen graphics too.  pes 08 has nextgen graphics and the kitserver is so awesome.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

dng29 said:


> which game are you referring to?  fifa or pes?  if fifa 09, then yes it's nextgen graphics.  i'm sure pes 09 will have nextgen graphics too.  pes 08 has nextgen graphics and the kitserver is so awesome.



pes 08 was a dissapointment . pes 09 looks to have the same graphics. I'm hoping they will improve the gameplay this time and make it more like the old pes (4 and 5). I dont want it to look awesome or anything like that, I just want the gameplay to be better than pes 08 .


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

hrmm nobody likes pes 08.  i love it.  i think it's a great game.  what don't you like about it?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2008)

pes 08 wasnt so bad it was good but im afraid it wasnt much of a jump up from the last one i think pes6

pes 09 looks amazing graphics wise way better than 08 and it has a new passing, crossing and shooting same buttons but re done code

i think the new camera angle is good too

just cant wait to go inter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mario balotelli better be in this game!!!!!!!!!

barca are too good in the game just like spain was impossible since it had all the best guys in the team

fifa is gay you just shoot and the keeper saves it no matter what, passing feels gard and not fluid too

pro should be the best football game yet


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

i don't know about you, but the crowds in fifa 09 demo is static.  no moments whatsoever, blah, bleh.  i'm 100% sure i will pass on fifa.  can't wait for pes 09 in oct.  lets hope konami will release it on time.  well said MilkyWay.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2008)

overhauled the game and i think they do off the button tricks now like chest it or skin players without a combo of buttons if you just run into a player, instead of 08 you run into a player you get ball taken off


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

can you post screens from the fifa 09 demo ?


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm at work at the moment, but yea i can post screens later on tonight.  i was thinking of uninstalling the demo.  i can't get my xbx 360 gamepad to work.  i think the demo only supports keyboard/mouse, sucks.  who plays a sport game with keyboard/mouse? ea sucks.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2008)

ill do it and ill post full screens give me about 15mins to do it okay

1280x1024 full settings on my system

il let you know if its any good gameplay wise


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

what about 1680x1050 res?  can you change the graphic settings in the game?  i tried and it didn't work for me last night.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2008)

feels crappy running its not fluid and most players feel the same

shooting is block just shoot and goes straight line, chelsea who i was vs just kept taking shot from way out top corner it was shit

passing is like a brick you feell like you passed a actual brick

not a good game BUT when zoomed in to the players like for a corner it suddenly goes ultra detail everyone looks good

but when normal view at the pitch its crappy and reminds me of Euro for the pc which was shit compared to the console games


average and feels not liek a fluid game just playing feels heavy and the pitch itself looks small

tpu capture isnt taking screens for me so no screens sorry


----------



## dng29 (Sep 11, 2008)

like i said before, the game is stiff .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ you didn't enable AA ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2008)

AA?  This is a EA Demo after all LOL


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

still , through driver control panel .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> still , through driver control panel .



No need to


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No need to



why ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> why ?



Because the graphics of this game doesn't bother me.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In any case I've made a quick video showing a nice shot I made.  

video















..


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2008)

dng29 said:


> like i said before, the game is stiff .



nice way to put it, its exactly like that it felt heavy and not fluid like real football plus people just walked into you and you lost the ball totaly bull

i bet the PS3 and Xbox 360 versions are better, pc seems to get sort changed recently

EDIT: East Coast do you like the game then?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2008)

It's ok but there are some issues with cross passing.  It seems to do so automatically if I pass the ball more then 2 times causing you to loose possession.  It's like they tell your AI teammates to do some sort of fancy cross pass or something fancy even though there is no teammate there or worst, the opponent is there.  I also noticed that when in possession I am usually alone as I approach the net.  I tried changing formation a few times but I maybe a bit more aggressive then what this game want to accommodate.   The menu system is not the best and, they don't even use the proper symbols of the xbox 360 game pad.  Leaving you to figure out what 1-9 corresponds to on your game pad.  I really don't like some of the camera angles as it makes it difficult to gauge what type of attempt is needed for a goal.  And to top it off the 3rd person view is only available in Be a Hero.  It would have been nice to have that option when you are playing as a team.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are the differences on the xbox 360.  Which is better then the PC IMO.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting requests for Pes 2009 source

Download the game directly from EA here
There are 2 versions of this game, EU and NA.  The EU version is 768Meg download while the NA (USA) version is 1.0Ggig download.  However, someone reported that the EU version installs at 1.40Gigs while the NA version is at 1.08 Gigs.

fifa09 demo mods can be found here

If you want to edit attributes you can do so by using DB Master

Tweak the speed, difficulty, etc by downloading locale.ini file.  
Place it in the same directory as Fifa09.exe source  The game plays a lot better when you change the speed from 1 to 3 or 4 though.

```
[]
//AVAILABLE_LANGS = ger
[B]HALF_SECONDS = 2700
HALF_GAME_SECOND = 2700[/B]
[B]RESOLUTION = 1440x900[/B]
[B]WINDOWED = 1[/B]
VIDEO=0
AUDIO=1
SFX=1
SPEECH=0
CHANTS=1
MUSIC=1
SPEECH_EVLOG=0
NO_EXTRA_TIME = 0
NEVERENDING_GAME = 0
DO_CPU_SUB = 0
SIDE_SELECT=-h
START_WITH_SIDE_SELECT=1
SKIP_FE=0
// 5 Chelsea London
// 34 FC Schalke 04
// 47 AC Milan
// 219 Olympique Marseille
// 243 Real Madrid
// 111651 Toronto FC
HOME_TEAM=243
AWAY_TEAM=47
HOME_TEAM_KIT=0
AWAY_TEAM_KIT=0
PRACTICE_MODE=0
STADIUM = 1
STADIUM_MODEL = 0
[OPTIONS]
//DEFAULT_TEXT_LANGUAGE = ger
//INSTALL_LANGUAGE = ger
[B]HALF_SECONDS = 1700
HALF_GAME_SECOND = 1700[/B]
LINESMEN = 1
REFEREE = 1
NUM_SUBS = 15
DO_CPU_SUB = 0
WIDESCREEN = 1
MUSICVOLUME = 70
COMMENTARYVOLUME = 100
MENUSFXVOLUME = 70
INGAMEMUSICVOLUME = 70
WEATHER_RAW=0
//----------------
// Allows overriding the initial camera
//----------------
// 0 = player
// 1 = broadcast
// 2 = endzone
// 3 = sexy
// 4 = panoramic
// 5 = action
// 6 = dynamic end
// 7 = sideline
// 8 = tele
// 9 = tower
// 10 = dynamic
// 11 = widescreen
// 12 = overhead
// 13 = action 2
CAMERA        = 8
CAMERA_HEIGHT = 100   // between 0 and 100
CAMERA_ZOOM   = 0   // between 0 and 100
// 0 = clear
// 1 = overcast
// 2 = rain
WEATHER = 0
FATIGUE = 1
// 0 = day
// 1 = night
//2 = random
TIMEOFDAY = 1
STADIUM = 1
// Family Play	PS2 Only
// Amateur
// Semi-Pro
// Pro
// World-Class
// Uber
[B]DIFFICULTY_LEVEL = 1
KEEPER_DIFFICULTY_LEVEL = 1[/B]
// slower
// normal
// fast
// fastest
[B]GAME_SPEED = 2[/B]
BOOKINGS = 1
OFFSIDE = 1	
INJURIES = 1
TIMEDISPLAY = 2
TIMEDISPLAY_LOCATION = 0
VISUALINDICATORS = 1
HOME_PLAYER_NAMEBAR = 2
AWAY_PLAYER_NAMEBAR = 2
PLAYER_MARKER = 2
QUALITY = 2
GAMMA = 50
[GUI]
SKIP_TITLE = 1
[]
```

I have bold the commands that can be tweaked.  Some are obvious like resolution, window mode, etc.  The time is in seconds so 1700 seconds = 28 minutes.  Change them according to how long you want the game to last.  There is 2 difficulties, one for the AI the other for the goalie.  They can be changed 1 (easy) to 4 (hardest).  The last but not least is the game speed.  The demo has it set to slow, I suggest using 2.  I wouldn't go crazy making changes in the locale.ini file as I believe it comes from the FIFA08 and some of the commands in that file are not available in the demo and can bork it.  Once borked you may need to uninstall and reinstall the demo again.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone else play this type of sports game?


----------

